
Elon Musk on the Apple Car - hartator
https://global.handelsblatt.com/edition/271/ressort/companies-markets/article/all-charged-up-in-berlin
======
hartator
Without pay wall:
[https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&c...](https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CB0QFjAAahUKEwiz0eDuhrbIAhVNKYgKHdBKDh8&url=https%3A%2F%2Fglobal.handelsblatt.com%2Fedition%2F271%2Fressort%2Fcompanies-
markets%2Farticle%2Fall-charged-up-in-
berlin&usg=AFQjCNH_XQRTRYYAOcYabCoIdc7h-uINyg&bvm=bv.104819420,d.eXY)

------
rdsnsca
You can smell the fear.

